#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Сдается комната в Питере

## Pedma Kalzang

Знакомая попросила разместить информацию следующего содержания  :Smilie: 

_"Ищу в соседи ответственного БУДДИСТА (-ТКУ) без вредных привычек. С августа на долгий срок, 6 тыс в месяц комната 15 метров. Питер.
Контакт1: tantravina()mail.ru
Контакт2: http://vk.com/id4486848"_

Аллес  :Smilie:

----------

